# HELP! I think my horse is an Appy???



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I guess I am not seeing it


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Grr I put up a link to the webpage on the bottom of the original post, does it work
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Lol, your horse is not an appaloosa, she just has dapples, which means she is in good shape!


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

waresbear said:


> Lol, your horse is not an appaloosa, she just has dapples, which means she is in good shape!


LOL I know the dapples aren't making her an appy. She would*be a solid appy, I was just wondering about the mollted skin colour and striped hooves.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Having stripes on a white leg is common no matter what the breed. she doesn't have any other appaloosa characteristics. IMPO she is not an appy.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

palominos frequently have that pink and "mottled" skin ... I believe it is a result of the dilute gene ...

she's a pretty girl!


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks! I didn't know that palominos can get the mollted skin
She has striped hooves all the way around not just the one with the white leg.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

She is very pretty!


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't think you have an Appy. stripped hooves are common in alot of breeds and so is mottled skin. Mottled skin is also in different color genes. ( like champayne for example) 
Regardless you have a Beautiful Palamino ( that carries the creme gene!  with dapples!


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Spotted said:


> I don't think you have an Appy. stripped hooves are common in alot of breeds and so is mottled skin. Mottled skin is also in different color genes. ( like champayne for example)
> Regardless you have a Beautiful Palamino ( that carries the creme gene!  with dapples!


Thanks! Good to know. I had no idea till today that other horses could have the mottled skin, thought it was an appy thing! Thanks for your help guys!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

cowgirl4753 said:


> Thanks! Good to know. I had no idea till today that other horses could have the mottled skin, thought it was an appy thing! Thanks for your help guys!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, I see no evidence of mottled skin, or evidence of any other Appy trait. She has different skin colors, but no mottling. The "striped" hooves are not conclusive, and don't demonstrate the clear vertical striping of Appys. Could she be an Appy? As her ancestry is unknown, yes she could be an Appy - but an uncharacteristic one, or one that has not yet developed Appy characteristics. Sorry to say she is one of the lesser breeds...:wink:


----------



## Chief101 (Sep 23, 2012)

She could also be a Quarter horse my the looks of it


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks like a QH Pali to me. Dapples mean she's healthy. That would be my uneducated guess.


----------

